# Weaving - It was screaming my name



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I did it! I went to The Fold (Marengo, IL) today for her annual New Year's Day sale. I walked in and an Ashford 20" Flip RHL just started screaming my name and begging me to adopt it. So.... I did. I am justifying it because it was 10% off ...every little bit helps. I've been watching them on ebay/fiber lists, etc and haven't seem them for much less than retail. 

I switched out the 7.5 heddle for a 10.5. My tiny RHL has an 8, so I felt I would get more use from the 10. 

I already have the yarn/thread for the first project, which we bought at Halcyon Yarns on our vacation this fall. It will be a simple table runner. I have a lot of other projects in other handcrafts in the works right now, so it will be a bit before I can tackle learning this new loom. But I am open to any and all suggestions.

I am proud of myself though, I went, saying I wasn't going to buy any more roving, and I didn't! :sm02: Yes, I know, that would have been cheaper. :sm16:


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Yep, no roving. Laughing sounds like something I would do. Enjoy your new loom!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Enjoy the loom. You will need roving to spin to weave. Lol lol


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

I hate when things in the store call me.... I can t resist and bring them home sometimes they are so big I drag them home... You ll love it... your loom will pay for herself and reward you with me time


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Exciting. Hope you post photos as you enjoy your new loom.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Exciting. Hope you post photos as you enjoy your new loom.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm excited for you. Nice to have your first project in mind. You made a good decision to get the bigger heddle.


----------



## shelly0312 (Feb 10, 2015)

Take a quick picture please and show it off--for us non-weavers it would help us envision--and probably lead us astray down another rabbit hole.....


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm02:


----------



## dtjacobson (Mar 25, 2012)

You've fallen down the rabbit hole: welcome to Wonderland! :sm04: 

That's a nice little loom, and there's a fair amount you can do with an RHL: a friend with 2 floor looms does quite a bit of weaving on her RHL, as she can warp and weave off a scarf in a morning. It's also great for dealing with that ever-growing stash of handspun.

If you've never woven before, you might want to take Angela Tong's Craftsy class on rigid heddle weaving--it will walk you through all the basics. There are also some very good books on rigid heddle weaving--a lot have been published in the last few years, as knitters and spinners have discovered RHLs are a great way to deal with stash issues. :sm17: There are also a good number of groups dedicated to RHLs on social media, so it's easy to get a question answered quickly.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

Welcome to the rabbit hole. Enjoy your new loom and remember that a lot of your knitting yarn can be used on it. The 10 dent heddle is friendly to sock yarn, baby yarn, etc. so experiment with what you have. And remember that with different yarns you can use it single or double ply depending on how it fits. I have some fine cotton (about 8/2) that I warp double in a 10 dent and use a single strand as weft. So, have fun, that hole is getting deeper.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Congratulations on your new loom. Looking forward to seeing your projects.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Congrats and have fun!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

shelly0312 said:


> Take a quick picture please and show it off--for us non-weavers it would help us envision--and probably lead us astray down another rabbit hole.....


LOL. I can relate because I'm still resisting going down the weaving rabbit hole. It has been faintly (so far) calling to me for years.

Congrats to Reba1 on her new loom. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone! 

Dawn - I have done just a tiny bit of weaving, on an even more basic RHL. I already have the Angela Tong Craftsy class, now to sit down with the loom and follow the class! 

I'll send a picture once I get my first warp on her. Oh dear, she needs a name...


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

shelly0312 said:


> Take a quick picture please and show it off--for us non-weavers it would help us envision--and probably lead us astray down another rabbit hole.....


I've warped her and started weaving! Sorry, I forgot to take a picture of her naked or with just the warp! Here is one of my progress so far. I couldn't even find a picture online that didn't have weaving already on it.

This is just a practice table runner (which I will use anyway). After this, I will warp with the yarn I bought at Halcyon and start another. I am hoping to figure out the log cabin pattern in the leaflet that came with the loom, which is also available free on the internet: http://www.ashford.co.nz/images/download_pdfs/patterns_free/wmag26_pg20_21.pdf


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I will have to try the pattern thank you for posting.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

JuneB said:


> I hate when things in the store call me.... I can t resist and bring them home sometimes they are so big I drag them home... You ll love it... your loom will pay for herself and reward you with me time


Somebody I know said she went into a store, and a bag of fiber caught her eye. She walked over to look at it, and the bag fell off the shelf and landed at her feet.

She bought the whole bag and explained to her husband that she didn't have a choice because it followed her home.


----------

